# New Member



## HobbyJunky (Aug 8, 2016)

Stumbled upon this site a few days ago. Based upon the threads I've checked out thus far, it appears that there is a good bit of advice being provided so thought I'd give it a go! I'm 34 Years old, a husband to my one and only wife for 10 years and we have 2 children together.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM @HobbyJunky ~ you'll get so much advise here that some of it has got to be great!

Welcome aboard!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

